# Cablecard diy or truckroll?????



## stiege (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I just switch the cablecard out of my hd into my premiere? Or do I need a service call?

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It depends on your cable company. With FiOS I have had no problem switching cards. I know some companies handle it differently though.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

If you have Comcast, it entirely depends on where you live. If you already have the card, then I imagine you should be able to just call to pair the card to the new TiVo, no matter where you live. If they have trouble pairing, then they'll require a truck roll.


----------



## stiege (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, so then I can't just switch the card, the cable company needs to know that the card is in a new machine and needs info on that machine?

I'm guessing in that case, I'll need a truck roll. Cablevision in CT is a customer service nightmare.

Jason


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes the cable company needs to know what machine the card is in. This should be a simple DIY thing but no doubt the cable company will want to send a tech and charge you. It's such a scam in my opinion.

When I first needed cable cards installed in my Series 3, I had to show the tech how to set them up. For that they charged me $35!


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I currently have Comcast with Basic cable, but not hooked up (just wanted the internet discount).

Now that I'm getting a Premiere and adding a cablecard, what is going to be the cost to connect the Tivo to the cable and install a m-card? Will there be a monthly fee for the card?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

DaveWhittle said:


> I currently have Comcast with Basic cable, but not hooked up (just wanted the internet discount).
> 
> Now that I'm getting a Premiere and adding a cablecard, what is going to be the cost to connect the Tivo to the cable and install a m-card? Will there be a monthly fee for the card?


Call your cable company and ask them. Some TV packages include 1 DVR in the price which you can have as either their OEM DVR or a cable card for your TiVo.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

DaveWhittle said:


> what is going to be the cost to connect the Tivo to the cable and install a m-card? Will there be a monthly fee for the card?


Depends on your cable company and area. Charter Cable billed me $35 to install and setup the cablecards. They also charge me $2 per card each month.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

DaveWhittle said:


> I currently have Comcast with Basic cable, but not hooked up (just wanted the internet discount).
> 
> Now that I'm getting a Premiere and adding a cablecard, what is going to be the cost to connect the Tivo to the cable and install a m-card? Will there be a monthly fee for the card?


Some area will let you pick up the cards and install them and then call in the pairing information but other will require a truck roll. The card will not cost any thing if it it is the first card. A second card you will be charged a fee. They could be a $7.00 outlet charge.
I picked up 2 s cards the day I got my tivo and Installed them following the Instructions. I am charged $1.79 for the second card.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

If you're with Mediacom (booo, hisss) it depends entirely on who you talk to. Telephone support says sure, pick a card up at your local office and install it yourself with a phone call to pair it. Local office says no way, it's a truck roll.

By the way, local office doesn't stock them and says it will take 5 business days to get a card. They told me that when I ordered 2 M cards on Feb. 18, ALMOST FIVE WEEKS AGO. Still don't have them. :down::down::down:

At this point I'm not pressing the issue because I'm going to wait and install the second M card that I have ordered in the Premiere instead of the second HD.

I called tech support and asked if I could just swap the card in my first HD into my Premiere and they said sure, no truck roll needed. Just call to give them the information so they can pair it to the new machine.

I just wish Mediacom's head would know what its a** is doing.

By the way, I get charged $1.99 per month per card for the two S cards I have now. I am trying to exchange them for two M cards, and the price will be the same.


----------



## noah82 (Aug 1, 2007)

For Cox in San Diego they require a truck roll and $75 for the convenience, but I was able to talk to a Cox rep at Best Buy and he is going to try to waive that for me.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

noah82 said:


> For Cox in San Diego they require a truck roll and $75 for the convenience ...




That's highway robbery!


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

You need to move to Alexandria where the truck roll is ZERO. Come to think about it - I'd rather be in SDiego.


----------



## noah82 (Aug 1, 2007)

Tell me about it...Cox has done everything in their power to make it nearly impossible to watch TV on anything other than their sorry excuse for a DVR.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

I just had Verizon come out this week after adding another MS card to my account, the guy said to activate it in my existing Series 3 then just put it in the new box when it arrives. Easy... and because your 'adding' service they will not charge you for the callout.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Probably the biggest single hurdle to get over buying a Premiere is the thought of having to deal with cable company having to do a truck roll. Here for Cox in Orange County they also charge like $70 for truck roll and always insist they don't have M-cards (even though they do) and don't even know what a Tuning Adapter is. The installers are usually incompetent enough you can make a case for a refund of the truck roll seeing as I end up doing the install anyway once they show up. All that is much more of a hurdle for me than the $500 for a lifetime Premiere. It should be as easy as picking up M-card + TA at one of the retail offices and then logging into a web page to do the pairing yourself...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

You would think if they have the audacity to charge you $70 for the truck roll, they would at least use some of that profit to properly train their installers. :down:


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

Posted this in the pre-order thread, but this one is more appropriate.

So I called 1 800 Comcast tonight to try and reserve an M-card at my local office. They said that they couldn't do that on the phone, but I can go to my local office and pick one up (Fishers, IN). They will do some initial setup of the card there, and I will be able to take it home and call in to complete the setup. No truckroll at all! This is a much different attitude from previous years trying to get cablecards installed. Looks like I'm going to stop by the local office tomorrow on the way home from work!


----------



## jacksonian (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, since I have a pair of S-cards in each of my Series 3's, I'll have to have TWC send a tech with M-cards. Hopefully it will go smoothly.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, it depends on your cable company. I work for a small cable company in PA. We carry single turner and M-cards. They're $3 a month, or $125 to buy. You can pick them in the office for self installs. We have lots of customers that come in for cable cards for Tivos.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

I have Comcast in Massachusetts, and they are charging me $16 for the truck roll. The first card is included with the digital starter service for free in lieu of a cable box. I personally thought the $16 was worth it for me just not to have to go down to the cable office so I didn't argue it at all.


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised, I have Charter(central MN) and I popped my m-card out of my TivoHD an put it into my premiere and had all my digital and hd channels, plus my premiums worked a-ok. But your results may differ.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

paulnelson20 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised, I have Charter(central MN) and I popped my m-card out of my TivoHD an put it into my premiere and had all my digital and hd channels, plus my premiums worked a-ok. But your results may differ.


Then either a) none of your channels are encrypted or b) they are all going to stop working as soon as the card tries to reauthorize.

You can not just take a ccard from one box to another in any system.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

riekl said:


> You can not just take a ccard from one box to another in any system.


Yes you can, check with all the users (including myself) on FiOS.

If the provider does not set the CCI byte (meaning it is always 0x00), and the card is authorized, it WILL work.

If the provider uses a CCI byte other than 0x00 on a given channel, then the card will need to be repaired to the new device.


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

SoBayJake said:


> Yes you can, check with all the users (including myself) on FiOS.
> 
> If the provider does not set the CCI byte (meaning it is always 0x00), and the card is authorized, it WILL work.
> 
> If the provider uses a CCI byte other than 0x00 on a given channel, then the card will need to be repaired to the new device.


Yeah, none of my channels are locked, I can transfer anything to my computer or another TiVO.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

I dropped by the local Comcast office (Redmond, WA) and they simply handed me a card (in a very small plastic blister-case) and a receipt and said I'd have to call in to pair it when my Tivo shows up. So far it's been the easiest thing I've ever had to do with any cable company, we'll see if it works in a week or so.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

guess u could be the cards still gotta be paired up to the new box, an if you dunt speak the lingo tech talk u r SOL


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Dr_Diablo said:


> guess u could be the cards still gotta be paired up to the new box, an if you dunt speak the lingo tech talk u r SOL


It's not too hard to read numbers off the screen. The biggest challenge will be getting the Comcast Employee on the other end to enter the correct numbers where they need to be entered. IMO it's ridiculous to require a truck roll for something so trivial.


----------



## dmb4040 (Mar 3, 2010)

Called Cablevision for my card today. I was told that there is a $35 dollar fee to have the guy roll the truck out and install it. I asked "why can't I just smack that card in myself" to which he reluctantly said, "You can just pick up a card from a local cablevision office and do it yourself."

I wonder how many people he suckered in since he never gave the "pickup" option unless you asked.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I _was_ going to do it myself, but since I'm switching back from DirecTV to Comcast and I haven't had cable TV hooked up in a decade (only internet), I decided it was worth the $30 to have a Comcast dude come out and make sure I was wired correctly.

btw, I got a deal in my area called "Dish buy-back", which is "digital preferred + 1 pay" (HBO) and a DVR for $50 a month for a year. That deal alone will almost pay for the Tivo Premiere w/ Lifetime sub over what I was paying DirecTV. :up: I'm going to put the Comcast DVR in another room (rarely watch TV there now, but what the hey), but that's an additional one-time $20 for the install. And the cablecard is an additional $7 a month. 

I told the CSR to make sure the installer brought an "M" (or multistream) card, and she said that's all they had anymore, but would note it anyway. I also requested a Comcast installer and not a contractor.

All this happens Friday morning... we'll see.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Comcast. The woman I spoke with said they are required to schedule a truck roll for CableCARDS because of the complexity of the install. Needless to say, I almost burst out laughing. Since other Comcast customers have reported here that they can do the install themselves, the policy obviously varies from market to market. At any rate, they are coming out on Saturday to do the install. I believe she said that they are charging me $16.50.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

My conversation on the phone with Comcast was somewhat frustration because they were pushing their DVR on me, telling me that the Tivos are "antiquated" and, even with cablecards, don't have the digital features of the Comcast DVR, i.e. pay-per-view, on-demand, and Comcast's guide.

The points are valid, but I didn't want to get into a conversation about the reason I was returning was Tivo, and probably won't even use the Comcast DVR that's a part of the package they were offering.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

DaveWhittle said:


> My conversation on the phone with Comcast was somewhat frustration because they were pushing their DVR on me, telling me that the Tivos are "antiquated" and, even with cablecards, don't have the digital features of the Comcast DVR, i.e. pay-per-view, on-demand, and Comcast's guide.
> 
> The points are valid, but I didn't want to get into a conversation about the reason I was returning was Tivo, and probably won't even use the Comcast DVR that's a part of the package they were offering.


Welcome to sales with a side of CSR.

I'll probably be returning my Comcast DVR when the Tivo is all set up and finished, although I'll probably get a standard HD box for On-Demand. Mostly I'll need it for for the Disney Channel area of on-demand for the kids and BBC America On-Demand (oddly we don't actually get the BBC America channel, but we can get them On-Demand *shrug*)


----------



## danthefan (Nov 1, 2001)

So I called Monday night to order a M-card for my Premiere. Previously I'd aways been told by TW that a truck roll was required for cable card installation. I was pleasantly surprised that the rep told me I could now pick up the card myself at my local Raleigh TW office and that they had plenty in stock.

So yesterday I went to the office only to be told that no, a truck roll is required. The person on the phone was completely wrong and they didn't know where they got their information. Argh!

So now I'm scheduled for a truck roll this Saturday to install an M-card at a cost of $42.95. I hope they bring the right card. :-(

Has anybody else gotten an M-card from TW Raleigh?

Daniel


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

danthefan said:


> So now I'm scheduled for a truck roll this Saturday to install an M-card at a cost of $42.95. I hope they bring the right card. :-(


I'd get a supervisor involved, and ask for the fee to be waived, since you tok time to go in, etc. only to find out they CSR was incorrect.

$42.95 is crazy, especially since every CC that gets installed for me, I end up doing 99% of the work!

The cable companies lose $ on CableCards, so they make up some on installation costs!


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm having my M-Card installed tomorrow....is there anything I should know before the guy shows up (in case he doesn't know what he is doing) ? This is my first TiVo and I haven't worked with a cable card before


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

gothaggis said:


> I'm having my M-Card installed tomorrow....is there anything I should know before the guy shows up (in case he doesn't know what he is doing) ? This is my first TiVo and I haven't worked with a cable card before


It might be too late, but the advice I got for a cablecard install was to make sure that's it's one of the cable company's vehicle pulling up (in my case, Comcast), not a contractor. The contractors rarely know anything beyond a basic setup.

Also, be aware the installer might have to go through couple M cards to find one that pairs correctly.


----------



## danthefan (Nov 1, 2001)

One more piece of information, TWC Raleigh appears to require a tuning adapter to be able to receive switched digital video channels. Does anyone know if that tuning adapter is also required for the Series 4? Does anyone have it working properly with a tuning adapter?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I suggest anyone with Comcast just go to a service center and ask for a Multistream card but don't say you need it for a TiVo. See what happens. If you call, they will in high probability tell you they will have to send a tech. I picked one up that way. No quesitons asked. I went home and installed it. When I called to authorize it, they tried to tell me I shouldn't have been given a card and now they would need to roll a truck. I said "Just give it a hit and let's see what happens". Finally found a tech that would help me and got it done without a truck roll.


----------



## SpeedRhysr (Oct 9, 2007)

I called Mediacom and they won't let me just pick one up, they have to send someone out of course. This will be my first TIVO with a cable card. Can I go ahead and setup my TIVO now using the standard turner and when the tech comes out in a few days just go through the setup process again to add my cable card.

Thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

digitalfirefly said:


> Yeah, it depends on your cable company. I work for a small cable company in PA. We carry single turner and M-cards. They're $3 a month, or $125 to buy. You can pick them in the office for self installs. We have lots of customers that come in for cable cards for Tivos.


That sounds a lot like Service Electric. My local SE (Sparta NJ) said that you can't buy cards anymore and they only lease them.

I bought two S cards at $125 a piece in 2007 for my S3. They're now in Media center PCs.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

San Jose, CA, Comcast. Just drove down to the Comcast office and picked up an M-card. The lady confirmed it will work on top of my limited basic package, $1.70/month, no fuss. The whole thing took ~ 1/2 hr including the drive. This is about as easy as it goes. Now if only my Premiere will get here sooner.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

janry said:


> I suggest anyone with Comcast just go to a service center and ask for a Multistream card but don't say you need it for a TiVo. See what happens. If you call, they will in high probability tell you they will have to send a tech. I picked one up that way. No quesitons asked. I went home and installed it. When I called to authorize it, they tried to tell me I shouldn't have been given a card and now they would need to roll a truck. I said "Just give it a hit and let's see what happens". Finally found a tech that would help me and got it done without a truck roll.


The lady at my Comcast office asked that, I said for a Tivo. She said the Tivo can already pick up the digital channels. I said that Tivo needs the card to know it's using the digital line-up, and get the correct guide data. She accepted that. Now we'll see what the activation process will be like.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

danthefan said:


> One more piece of information, TWC Raleigh appears to require a tuning adapter to be able to receive switched digital video channels. Does anyone know if that tuning adapter is also required for the Series 4? Does anyone have it working properly with a tuning adapter?
> 
> Thanks, Daniel


The S4/Premiere still needs a tuning adapter. It is still a one-way device.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

I work for a cable company......handle cablecard pairing all the time. I had to have a scheduled install......ticks me off!


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

I get everything except hbo, show, etc. Got my new premiere today and went thru setup. Popped in the M-card from my returned Moxi and it works, every channel. Didn't even have to call to re-pair it.


----------



## paulnelson20 (Oct 18, 2007)

paulnelson20 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised, I have Charter(central MN) and I popped my m-card out of my TivoHD an put it into my premiere and had all my digital and hd channels, plus my premiums worked a-ok. But your results may differ.


I retract this statement. I had scheduled a truckroll, for a new cablecard to be put in my old TiVoHD (which I had pulled the cable card out of and place in to my Premiere) Guy gets here and tries to set up the "Host data" and it said that my TiVoHD host data was already in their system and could not have duplicate equipment. Long story short, had to put the old CableCard back into the HD and set up new cable card in my premiere. Twenty minute ordeal turned into an hour and a half (with me doing most of the work, and all the troubleshooting; except for the talking with cable company.)


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

danthefan said:


> One more piece of information, TWC Raleigh appears to require a tuning adapter to be able to receive switched digital video channels. Does anyone know if that tuning adapter is also required for the Series 4? Does anyone have it working properly with a tuning adapter?
> 
> Thanks, Daniel


Yes, the Series 4 does require a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

SpeedRhysr said:


> I called Mediacom and they won't let me just pick one up, they have to send someone out of course. This will be my first TIVO with a cable card. Can I go ahead and setup my TIVO now using the standard turner and when the tech comes out in a few days just go through the setup process again to add my cable card.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can. I think It would be best.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

brettatk said:


> It's not too hard to read numbers off the screen. The biggest challenge will be getting the Comcast Employee on the other end to enter the correct numbers where they need to be entered. IMO it's ridiculous to require a truck roll for something so trivial.


I completely agree, how hard is it to remove one card an place it in your new device

Besides, most cable techs still have no clue what a Tivo is


----------



## dmb4040 (Mar 3, 2010)

dmb4040 said:


> Called Cablevision for my card today. I was told that there is a $35 dollar fee to have the guy roll the truck out and install it. I asked "why can't I just smack that card in myself" to which he reluctantly said, "You can just pick up a card from a local cablevision office and do it yourself."
> 
> I wonder how many people he suckered in since he never gave the "pickup" option unless you asked.


Went to pickup my card from the local store today and had to argue for over 30 minutes to get this card. Spoke with the store manager who said they keep no cards in stock at the store, and a truck roll was required. I told him that Cablevision CS told me to come in and pick one up, to which he basically called me a liar since there was no "phone record" of me calling Cablevision CS (apparantly my call wasn't logged). After 30 minutes, he gave me an M-Card (after he said there were none on site). He told me that it would be 100% impossible for it to be paired by myself (even if I call cablevision). I'll find out tomorrow when the Premiere arrives.

I love how I get different stories from different people within Cablevision. I shouldn't have to argue in a store for 30 minutes like this due to rediculous customer service. Getting an M-Card has been an awful part of this process and I am more frustrated than ever.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

dmb4040 said:


> After 30 minutes, he gave me an M-Card (after he said there were none on site). He told me that it would be 100% impossible for it to be paired by myself (even if I call cablevision).


What he probably means is "Impossible to pair b/c we can't/won't put you in touch with the right person when you call in to pair it."

Or he could just be blowing smoke, since they all hate CCs and seem to do everything in their power to avoid them.

Or he's completely clueless.

Take your pick!


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

Gary-B said:


> I get everything except hbo, show, etc. Got my new premiere today and went thru setup. Popped in the M-card from my returned Moxi and it works, every channel. Didn't even have to call to re-pair it.


You returned a Moxi for a Premier? How do you like the Tivo in comparison ? Did you have the 2 tuner or 3 tuner ?


----------



## TVaholic (Apr 5, 2006)

Scheduled a visit from Comcast to install a cablecard this Saturday. When I asked if there would be a charge, they said no charge because they don't permit DIY option and require a tech to install. Sweet!


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

OT random question - anyone tip the cable installer?


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

riekl said:


> You returned a Moxi for a Premier? How do you like the Tivo in comparison ? Did you have the 2 tuner or 3 tuner ?


Loved the Moxi. On the moxi site the 3 tuner model is MR-1500T3 for 599.00 Found the model MR-1500T3 cheaper online and order it. Got it in, installed a M-Card and only two tuners. Called Moxi and it seems they use the same model number for both. You only get the 3rd tuner if you buy it from Moxi. How stupid it that. Same model number for different units? 
But i think i liked the Moxi better than the Premiere. Will some day get the Moxi again.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Gary-B said:


> Loved the Moxi...


*** Takes a drink ***


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Gary-B said:


> Loved the Moxi. On the moxi site the 3 tuner model is MR-1500T3 for 599.00 Found the model MR-1500T3 cheaper online and order it. Got it in, installed a M-Card and only two tuners. Called Moxi and it seems they use the same model number for both. You only get the 3rd tuner if you buy it from Moxi. How stupid it that. Same model number for different units?
> But i think i liked the Moxi better than the Premiere. Will some day get the Moxi again.


Yeah.. they should have done a better job of distinguishing the 3 Tuner from the 2 Tuner Moxi.

You can get the 3 Tuner from Moxi directly.
http://moxi.com/us/home.html

or Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Moxi-3-Tuner-...8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1270156611&sr=8-8

matguy. please take another drink.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

fatlard said:


> Yeah.. they should have done a better job of distinguishing the 3 Tuner from the 2 Tuner Moxi.
> 
> You can get the 3 Tuner from Moxi directly.
> http://moxi.com/us/home.html
> ...


*** Finally gets around to taking another drink ***


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Just an update about some pretty good success I had with Comcast in the Chicago area.

I had heard they required a truckroll around here so rather than tell them I bought a new TiVo, I told the tech support my old box went bad and TiVo send a replacement. They quickly asked me for the host ID and I was good to go.

Try it.


----------



## PrinceLeo (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,
I live in Queen Creek, Arizona just outside Phoenix.
I am really interested in switching to Cox Cable from Dish Network to try out this new Tivo Premiere XL.
Can anyone tell me if Cox Phoenix allows for self install on this and the M-card and if they are available in my area, thanks so much!


----------



## lob (Feb 8, 2009)

today i paid another $35 for the privelage of how to train another cablevision tech how to setup cablecards. todays class was actually 3 of us as we had the female tech on speaker who was also very interested as she'd never done it either and wanted to learn. thanks cablevision! ps: final grade: F for both students for generally talking to their gfs on their cellphone as i tried to teach. techs trained to date: 5.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

lob said:


> today i paid another $35 for the privelage of how to train another cablevision tech how to setup cablecards. todays class was actually 3 of us as we had the female tech on speaker who was also very interested as she'd never done it either and wanted to learn. thanks cablevision! ps: final grade: F for both students for generally talking to their gfs on their cellphone as i tried to teach. techs trained to date: 5.


I'd call up for a credit. Tell them what you told us. You did the work, it was a "training exercise" for them, and they didn't even pay attention.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

stiege said:


> Can I just switch the cablecard out of my hd into my premiere? Or do I need a service call?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jason


I have done it twice in one week. All I did was call TWC and give them the "host" id. Once inputted, channels came up within seconds.


----------



## lob (Feb 8, 2009)

sghrush said:


> I have done it twice in one week. All I did was call TWC and give them the "host" id. Once inputted, channels came up within seconds.


assuming you had mcards in your older hd to do this? i considered pairing one of my scards in my new xl for now to tide me by. but figured it would just provide even deeper confusion for cablevision.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

lob said:


> assuming you had mcards in your older hd to do this? i considered pairing one of my scards in my new xl for now to tide me by. but figured it would just provide even deeper confusion for cablevision.


Yes, I had one "not so old" M card in my previous Tivo HD. Then I put it in my first Premiere, exchanged that due to auto detect going crazy with video outputs, then put it in a second Premiere. It seems to take TWC customer service about 5-10 minutes to input the "host" id. Once inputted, you're good to go.


----------

